# Homemade Dishwasher Detergent Recipe



## Mel in N.C. (May 11, 2002)

I found this recipe for dishwasher detergent in the August/September issue of a local publication called Footprint Eco Magazine. Their website is www. footprintecomagazine.com. I've been using the dishwasher detergent for several weeks now and I really like it.

1 cup borax
1 cup baking soda
1/4 cup salt
1/4 cup of citric acid (I found mine at Earthfare for $9.99 per pound.)
30 drops of essential oil such as lemon, grapefruit or tangerine (I omitted this.)

Directions: Add the ingredients to a sealable shaker and mix it up. Use 1 Tablespoon in each cup of your dishwaser.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What is Earthfare? A website?


----------



## Mel in N.C. (May 11, 2002)

Earthfare is a natural foods type grocery store mostly in the Southeast. They originated in Asheville, NC. They are comparable to Whole Foods Market. Right now, I'm actually looking for another source for citric acid. My last two trips to Earthfare - they have been out. I've heard sometimes it is sold in grocery stores by the canning supplies.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi mel I saw this post on the piedmont homeschoolers group also. Have you tried Deep Roots market in Greensboro? It is a small store but they carry alot and also may order it for you another posiblity is Yoders Market in Yanceyville. 
Natalie


----------



## Mel in N.C. (May 11, 2002)

I completely forgot about Deep Roots. There is a good chance they have it. I've heard of Yoder's but haven't gotten there yet. Thanks so much for chiming in!

Melanie


----------

